# My Katahdin lamb won't eat :o(



## jaimeburns (May 21, 2014)

Hello.  My name is Jaime and I am new to the board.  As part of my introduction I must let you know that I am very new to the hobby farm life.  We have raised our own chickens three summers in a row now (15 twice and then 25), and pigs for two summers (2 and then 3).  We've tried turkeys once (5) and I have one goose right now.  I love roosters and always have at least one roaming the yard.  We've been fairly lucky and things have gone smoothly and we've had great support from our local feed store and 4H friends.  

However, I have a problem now that I can't figure out nor can my friends.  I have a Katahdin lamb (who I've taken to calling 'the little one'), about 16 months old.  She was intended to be sent to the butcher eventually, but has turned into more of a pet now and will not likely go.  

We got her when she was 3 months old, with another the same age.  Unfortunately we lost the second one a couple of months ago and the little one hasn't been the same since.  She paces all day, blats incessantly and wants constant attention.  This really isn't that much of a bother and is pretty easy to accommodate but the troubling part is that in the past few weeks she has lost some weight and has slowed down on her eating.  She eats a small amount of hay and throws her feed around without eating hardly any of it.  She still has energy and drinks her water.  She isn't dangerously thin, but is noticeably lighter.  She doesn't have any lumps, rashes or any other physical signs of illness.  Could this just be loneliness as my neighbours suggest (which they think will pass), or am I missing something important?

TIA, I look forward to hearing from anyone who has any ideas!!

Jaime


----------



## greenmulberry (May 21, 2014)

She is stressed from being alone. The company of other sheep is very important to their feeling of security.

I bet she will get over it, more likely if she has another animal out there to bond with. If you are not going to butcher her, you really should get another lamb for company.


----------

